# Portupgrade on security/dirmngr fails



## jewsofeast (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

I can't run portupgrade on security/dirmngr, I get following error


```
Script started on Fri Apr  1 17:19:22 2011

FreeBSD-82# portupgrade dirmngr-1.1.0_6

--->  Upgrading 'dirmngr-1.1.0_6' to 'dirmngr-1.1.0_7' (security/dirmngr)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/dirmngr'
===>  Cleaning for dirmngr-1.1.0_7
===>  WARNING: Vulnerability database out of date, checking anyway
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for dirmngr-1.1.0_7
===>  Extracting for dirmngr-1.1.0_7
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dirmngr-1.1.0.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dirmngr-1.1.0.tar.bz2.sig.
===>  Patching for dirmngr-1.1.0_7
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: assuan.0 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: gcrypt.17 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: gpg-error.0 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: ksba.19 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: pth - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   dirmngr-1.1.0_7 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for dirmngr-1.1.0_7
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2
configure: autobuild project... dirmngr
configure: autobuild revision... 1.1.0
configure: autobuild hostname... FreeBSD-82.FreeBSD.org
configure: autobuild timestamp... 20110401-171948
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking minix/config.h usability... no
checking minix/config.h presence... no
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gawk... (cached) gawk
checking for gcc... (cached) cc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking if gcc supports -Wno-pointer-sign... yes
checking for cc for build... cc
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for shared library run path origin... done
checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no
checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no
checking for GNU gettext in libc... no
checking for iconv... yes
checking how to link with libiconv... /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
checking for GNU gettext in libintl... yes
checking whether to use NLS... yes
checking where the gettext function comes from... external libintl
checking how to link with libintl... /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -
Wl,/usr/local/lib
checking for iconv... (cached) yes
checking how to link with libiconv... /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
checking for iconv declaration... install-shextern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, const char * *inbuf, size_t 
*inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);
checking for vasprintf... yes
checking for pth-config... /usr/local/bin/pth-config
checking for PTH - version >= 1.3.7... yes
checking whether PTH installation is sane... yes
checking for gpg-error-config... /usr/local/bin/gpg-error-config
checking for GPG Error - version >= 1.4... yes
checking for libgcrypt-config... /usr/local/bin/libgcrypt-config
checking for LIBGCRYPT - version >= 1.4.0... yes
checking LIBGCRYPT API version... okay
checking for libassuan-config... /usr/local/bin/libassuan-config
checking for LIBASSUAN - version >= 2.0.0... yes
checking LIBASSUAN API version... okay
checking for libassuan-config... (cached) /usr/local/bin/libassuan-config
checking for LIBASSUAN - version >= 2.0.0... yes
checking LIBASSUAN API version... okay
checking for ksba-config... /usr/local/bin/ksba-config
checking for KSBA - version >= 1.0.2... yes
checking KSBA API version... okay
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for setsockopt... yes
checking whether LDAP via "-lldap" is present and sane... no
checking whether LDAP via "-lldap -llber" is present and sane... no
checking whether LDAP via "-lldap -llber -lresolv" is present and sane... no
checking whether LDAP via "-lwldap32" is present and sane... no
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking for size_t... yes
checking return type of signal handlers... void
checking whether sys_siglist is declared... yes
checking for byte typedef... no
checking for ushort typedef... yes
checking for ulong typedef... no
checking for struct sigaction... yes
checking for sigset_t... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking direct.h usability... no
checking direct.h presence... no
checking for direct.h... no
checking if mkdir takes one argument... no
checking for memicmp... no
checking for stpcpy... yes
checking for strsep... yes
checking for strlwr... no
checking for strtoul... yes
checking for memmove... yes
checking for stricmp... no
checking for strtol... yes
checking for memrchr... yes
checking for isascii... yes
checking for timegm... yes
checking for getrusage... yes
checking for setrlimit... yes
checking for stat... yes
checking for setlocale... yes
checking for flockfile... yes
checking for funlockfile... yes
checking for funopen... yes
checking for fopencookie... no
checking for gmtime_r... yes
checking for getaddrinfo... yes
checking for strtoull... yes
checking for mmap... yes
checking for canonicalize_file_name... no
configure:
***
*** You need a LDAP library to build this program.
*** Check out
***    http://www.openldap.org
*** for a suitable implementation.
***
configure: error: 
***
*** Required libraries not found. Please consult the above messages
*** and install them before running configure again.
***
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to umq@ueo.co.jp [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/security/dirmngr/work/dirmngr-1.1.0/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/dirmngr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/dirmngr.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110401-12528-171z7qe-0 env 
UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=dirmngr-1.1.0_6 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.1.0_6 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! security/dirmngr (dirmngr-1.1.0_6)	(configure error)
FreeBSD-82# exit

exit

Script done on Fri Apr  1 17:20:33 2011
```

I have 'openldap-sasl-client-2.4.25_1' installed already.

Best,

Dave


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 1, 2011)

You should do a `make config` in openldap24-client and uncheck the fetch-option. Rebuild openldap and dirmngr should build too.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 1, 2011)

Been there done that.

[CMD=]make -C /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server config[/CMD] and removed FETCH support. 

Had to deinstall openldap24-sasl-client prior to configuration.

Users with similar problem should check 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...24-server/Makefile.diff?r2=1.187&r1=1.186&f=h

Thanks,

Dave


----------

